# Fishfinder



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Just latched onto a used 14ft Aluma-craft v-hull and need a fishfinder for it. Dont want anything fancy, just needs to be waterproof, have enough detail so I can get a decent idea of the bottom type, a temp sensor, and speed would be nice but not really required. Is there anything in the $150 or less range or do I need to go up a little? I have glanced at some products from Bottom Line and Humminbird that look as if they may do the job. Also, I've heard that mounting anything to aluminum using stainless screws has some type of adverse affect, is this true? Would I be better off to just mount the screen on the wood bench seat? Lots of questions I know but I've never done anything quite like this. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Jimmy (Sep 23, 2002)

I got the Lowrance X47 this year. It is about $120.00 and has good detail, greyscale(which allows you to tell hard from soft bottom), and temperature. For the $ it is a good deal and I would reccomend it.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Jimmy,
What size is the screen on that model. Is it a quick detach mount so I dont have to leave it on the boat all the time? And how does the transducer mount?
Thanks
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------

